# [Hilton] Buying a resale - things to negotiate or look out for



## Wild Colonial Boy (Apr 5, 2012)

Hello -- We have identified a 2BR/2.5BA Hilton Grand Vacations Club property at Waikoloa Beach Resort in HI that I'm thinking about buying in the resale market from a broker.  The broker is Timeshare Resales Worldwide and they are a registered Real Estate Agent in California (License No. 01798566).

1.  Has anyone had experience with this broker?
2.  What things should I be negotiating in the Offer to Purchase? (so far I've outlined Price for the unit, maximum buyer liability for closing costs, current Annual Maintenance Fees and Property taxes, Hilton Vacation Club Points and the fact that it's an every other year timeshare, downpayment amount).  The offer outlines that Hilton needs to waive their repurchase right for the transaction to go through.
3.  What things should I be aware of if the offer is accepted and as we go to close?  As buyers, are there particular closing contract items that we should pay special attention to -- either their inclusion or exclusion from the purchase agreement?


----------



## ronparise (Apr 5, 2012)

I have no experience with this broker, 

Certainly you want to specify what it is that you are buying in any offer to purchase,  but regarding your points for negotiation:  You cant negotiate "current Annual Maintenance Fees and Property taxes, Hilton Vacation Club Points and the fact that it's an every other year timeshare",


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 5, 2012)

OP, You may get more favorable responses if you post this in the Hilton Forum. Those folks are more likely to see it and have better insight to things like ROFR and what can/can't be negotiated. 

Also, it may be possible to buy your property somewhere else, exchange into Hawaii when you want to go there and pay much lower MF. Hawaii is expensive.

Best wishes and welcome to TUG!

Jim


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 5, 2012)

For lots of "how-to" info., go to the TUG advice page and scroll down to the Buying and Selling sub-heading:  http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/tug_timeshare_advice.shtml


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 5, 2012)

*Check eBay completed sales*

You can get an idea what others are paying by searching eBay. Search for HGVC and in advanced options check off 'completed auctions'.


----------



## icul8rg8r (Apr 6, 2012)

Wild Colonial Boy said:


> Hello -- We have identified a 2BR/2.5BA Hilton Grand Vacations Club property at Waikoloa Beach Resort in HI that I'm thinking about buying in the resale market from a broker.  The broker is Timeshare Resales Worldwide and they are a registered Real Estate Agent in California (License No. 01798566).
> 
> 1.  Has anyone had experience with this broker?
> 2.  What things should I be negotiating in the Offer to Purchase? (so far I've outlined Price for the unit, maximum buyer liability for closing costs, current Annual Maintenance Fees and Property taxes, Hilton Vacation Club Points and the fact that it's an every other year timeshare, downpayment amount).  The offer outlines that Hilton needs to waive their repurchase right for the transaction to go through.
> 3.  What things should I be aware of if the offer is accepted and as we go to close?  As buyers, are there particular closing contract items that we should pay special attention to -- either their inclusion or exclusion from the purchase agreement?




If I was going to be traveling to Hawaii every year (or in your case, every other year), then I would definitely buy a timeshare in Hawaii.  Just make sure you buy the size and season you want, because with HGVC in order to reserve during home club period, it must be the same size/season you own. MF's, taxes, and club dues are not negotiable!  It is my understanding the ROFR is exercised at HGVC Waikaloa Beach Resort, especially for annual Plantinum points.  If you're purchasing biennial gold, you may be able to get a good deal.  An even better deal may be had at the Bay Club located next door (an HGVC affiliate), if you haven't already made an offer.


----------



## pacman (Apr 6, 2012)

Have you actually stayed at the resort?
I much prefer the Bay Club over the disneyland-type Waikoloa resort.

pacman


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 7, 2012)

Wild Colonial Boy said:


> Hello -- We have identified a 2BR/2.5BA Hilton Grand Vacations Club property at Waikoloa Beach Resort in HI that I'm thinking about buying in the resale market from a broker.


How many points is the TS worth? 
How much are they asking?
It is an EOY (every other year) TS?

Bill


----------



## jerseygirl (Apr 7, 2012)

pacman said:


> Have you actually stayed at the resort?
> I much prefer the Bay Club over the disneyland-type Waikoloa resort.
> 
> pacman



I agree the hotel is Disneyland-like, but the timeshare is beautiful, peaceful, etc!  I don't think it's Disneyland-like at all .... But does allow one to venture over to "disneyland," which is great if you have kids along, and is a perk that's not offered at the Bay Club, right?


----------



## linsj (Apr 7, 2012)

jerseygirl said:


> I agree the hotel is Disneyland-like, but the timeshare is beautiful, peaceful, etc!  I don't think it's Disneyland-like at all .... But does allow one to venture over to "disneyland," which is great if you have kids along, and is a perk that's not offered at the Bay Club, right?



I agree with jerseygirl's assessment. Anyone can visit the hotel (and it's worth visiting, especially for the museum walkways), but Bay Club doesn't offer free pool privileges there.


----------

